# Pedro's biopsy report



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We found out Pedro's biopsy report today. He did have a very diseased liver plus irritable bowel syndrome. The vet said what most likely caused him to die was a blood clot to the lungs. The liver filters the blood, and his liver was badly diseased and couldn't do it's job. She also said that for him to die as quickly as he did then it was most likely a blood clot. The other painful blow to hear was that if he hadn't of died from the blood clot to the lungs, then with medication for the rest of his life for the liver and irritable bowel syndrome, he could have lived a few more years maybe.
I miss him so much..............:crybaby:


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I know how you must still be grieving for Pedro. It is really helpful to have the necropsy reports to make sense of his death.
Don't 2nd guess yourself though, you did everything you possibly could for him. I am sure he is looking over at you from the bridge wishing to lick away those tears of sadness.
:hug:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> I know how you must still be grieving for Pedro. It is really helpful to have the necropsy reports to make sense of his death.
> Don't 2nd guess yourself though, you did everything you possibly could for him. I am sure he is looking over at you from the bridge wishing to lick away those tears of sadness.
> :hug:


i could not have said this better...


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You loved him very much, he knows you did all you could do. He had a wonderful life. Be gentle on yourself.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry shelly. He had a good life with you. It's never long enough. I know you miss him. Hugs to you.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh Shelly I'm so sorry. I can feel your pain. I just want to give you hugs right now. Just remember that he is not in pain anymore.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you :crybaby: I am so so sorry but truly there is nothing that you could've done, except be thankful for they special time you had together and the love he brought into your life.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im sorry Shelly  I hope you and your family is doing okay ((Huggs))


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im still feeling little pedros passing im so sorry for your family


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Shelly, you are a great mama to your babies! You did your very best! Don't second guess. I know it's hard. Sending my thoughts and love. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Shelly, I was so sorry to hear this....and I am so sorry. My heart hurts for you many (((((HUGS))))) to you and yours.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. They help me a lot in coping with Pedro's death.


----------

